# Lauterbrunnen Valley, a little Piece of Heaven in Switzerland



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 20, 2022)

Beautiful!!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Beautiful!!


it really is isn't it ?.. It gave me food for thought.. Switzerland isn't far from here , and most of us Brits tend to go to Geneva, etc.. but I might if possible, take a trip there next year.. I just love mountains and mountain villages..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 25, 2022)

Long time since I've been in Switzerland.  I found this pic of elder daughter taken on one of our motorhome tours.

Not sure where in Switzerland this was exactly...


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Fantastic!  I'm thinking of going here next year.  Including Grindelwald, Wengen, & maybe Interlarken.  I would have to drive through there anyway.  Thought of driving there through northen France then into Germany, then down to Switerland.  Would proberly take my 'Z4 Roadster E89', & drive with the roof down around the Furkha Pass, where James Bond got shot at.  It just has to be done.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 12, 2022)

We had to pass through the valley many times on the Bernese Oberland trains. I have this photo as my screensaver.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 18, 2022)

Lauterbrunn is OK but a bit isolated and touristy.

In the same Jungfrau région, Grindelwald is more centrally located with faster acess to dozens of great Hoenweg 2000m trails like Eigertrail to Eigerglacier, First, Faulhorn,  Schwartzwaldalp, Bachalpsea, Grosse Schiedegg, Manlichen, Klein Schiedegg 

SBB Route Is via Bern>>Interlaken >>Grindelwald 
Switzerland Half Fare SBB pass is reccomended as the trains, lifts  and cable cares are costly.

Enjoy
Jon


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 21, 2022)

Eigerglacier 2300 m, near Grindelwald in Switzerland Jungfrau région

After hike 3 hrs from Alpiglen across the  lower face of the Eiger via Eigertrail, a Hoenweg 2000m

Fantastic and easy if you are in good shape and have sturdy hiking boots
Grüss Got!

Jon


----------

